# Unknown Architecture error



## Indy (Mar 5, 2008)

Under certain conditions (overclocked but far from limits) the program will not open, instead a window appears with an Unknown Architecture error message..

I figured  I'd be asked this... lol

GPU-Z 0.1.7
After every 3Dmark03/06 benchtest when Quad core is pushed beyond 4GHz
8800GTX SLI nvidia 169.21 drivers
Striker Extreme 1503 BIOS


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

lil more info what program what are the condidtions?


----------



## Indy (Mar 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> lil more info what program what are the conditions?




Added some details above..

My feeling is that the PCIe bus is unstable, but I've been running the system all day with benchmarks etc. without issue with any benchmark.  At first I thought it was a compatibility issue with the Futuremark System info tool, but now I'm not so sure..


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

Is your motherboard BIOS updated, as well as the chipset drivers?


----------



## Indy (Mar 5, 2008)

Indy said:


> Added some details above..
> 
> My feeling is that the PCIe bus is unstable, but I've been running the system all day with benchmarks etc. without issue with any benchmark.  At first I thought it was a compatibility issue with the Futuremark System info tool, but now I'm not so sure..



I'm trying to identify the cause now, I just figured that someone might have had a similar issue..


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

hmm i havent had this issue is futuremark not iding the card is that it? or is the prog not recognizing your card or proc?....because im pretty sure orb doesnt support the 8800GT,GS or the 9600


----------



## Indy (Mar 5, 2008)

Indy said:


> I'm trying to identify the cause now, I just figured that someone might have had a similar issue..



Ok!  The issue is related to a windows service that had been shut down while benching, I had used Diagnostic startup which I can duplicate consistently   A'aaaah!  So which service you ask, well no sure exactly yet still working on identifying it.   more later..


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2008)

excellent! intresting i never new a service to cause this type of prob


----------



## duke (Mar 27, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56172


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2008)

which service is that?


----------



## Indy (Apr 2, 2008)

Soon as I get a spare minute I'll pinpoint the service I had issue with..


----------

